# Kanji translation? 武重別作



## Bert2368 (Aug 11, 2020)

Found on a kamagata nakiri.


----------



## Qapla' (Aug 11, 2020)

_Takeshige Bessaku_ - Especial-Made by Takeshige
_Hontanren Gokujô_ - Highest [Quality] Original Forging


----------



## Bert2368 (Aug 12, 2020)

Anything known of Takeshige? Wondering what steel the maker used. 

(Edit)
Google in English mainly gets me a great deal about Kikuchi Takeshige- 14th century samurai leader and sometime Buddhist monk who among other innovations, told his retainers to tie their short swords to bamboo poles thus improvising pole arms, then kicked ass on a 3X larger enemy force which had surrounded them. Possibly he was reincarnated in Japan from a previous life as a Swiss guard?

https://japanese-wiki-corpus.github.io/person/Takeshige KIKUCHI.html


----------



## knifeknight (Dec 2, 2021)

Today I came across a Takeshige Yanagiba/Sujihiki (western handle) myself and only found scarce information which doesn‘t really relate to knives or a forgery….


----------

